# "Frischling" mit vielen Fragen



## Kaylaya (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo all ihr erfahrenen "Teichler"...

ich bin noch ganz neu hier,hab mich aber schon reichlich umgeschaut und habe viele Fragen....es sind bestimmt Fragen die schon oft gestellt wurden,aber all die Antworten darauf,die ich hier gelesen habe,sind sehr verwirrend...
ich habe meinen Teich schon sehr lange (15 Jahre) habe ihn aber immer mehr oder weniger vernachlässigt...
mein Hauptproblem ist grünes Wasser...habe schon einiges über diese Problem hier gelesen und weiß nun das erstmal viele Unterwassserpflanzen rein müssen....habe gestern 10 Stängel __ Wasserpest und 10 Stängel __ Tausendblatt gekauft....ich denke das ist noch zu wenig....deshalb hier meine 1. Frage was und wieviel würdet ihr mir noch empfehlen???
Ich habe mir auch noch 2 Pflanzen __ Nadelkraut gekauft (stand Unterwasserpflanze auf dem Schild) doch heute habe ich hier folgendes gelesen.....*Nadelkraut ist ein invasiver Neophyt und sollte auf keinen Fall mehr gepflanzt werden. In einigen Länder der EU und in der Schweiz ist der Verkauf und das Anpflanzen des Nadelkrauts bereits verboten. *
ich weiß nun gar nicht was ich davon halten soll ....
vielleicht wißt ihr mehr...soll ich die nun in den Teich setzen oder besser nicht???...und was bedeutet * invasiver Neophyt *überhaupt....steh völlig auf dem Schlauch....
wegen des grünen Wassers habe ich auch schon über uv Licht nachgedacht ,doch ich denke es müßte eher eine größere und bessere Pumpe her....

das wäre erstmal das was mir am meisten unter den Nägeln brennt,denn ich wünsche mir nichts mehr als endlich klares Wasser im Teich....
möchte noch anmerken das sich so ca. 10  Goldfische in meinem Teich Zuhause fühlen, den ständig dazu kommenden Nachwuchs nicht dazu gerechnet....die vermehren sich wie Kaninchen....
im letzten Jahr habe ich erst 20 Stück verschenkt und ein paar ganz große und hübsche hat der __ Fischreiher geholt..( Mahlzeit  )

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen...
anbei 2 Photos von meinem grünem Tümpel    

Gruß Marion


----------



## muh.gp (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Marion,

Zunächst herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Du schreibst von 10 Goldies plus Nachwuchs, aber nichts von Filterung. Solltest du keinen Filter haben, könnte da schon ein dicker Grund für den Wasserproben liegen. Goldfische scheiden Nährstoffe aus und die Algen freuen sich...

Nach den Filter sind dann Pflanzen eine weitere wichtige Komponente. Die Frage zu dem __ Nadelkraut kann ich nicht beantworten, aber __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt sind schon mal gut. Gib deinen Stängeln einfach ein bisschen Zeit, die kommen schon.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Kaylaya (13. Apr. 2014)

JUHUUUU...meine 1.Antwort...
Holger,natürlich hab ich eine Pumpe....eine Heissner SP-2000 T mit integrierter 9 W UV Lampe...ist wahrscheinlich so eine völlig nutzlose NO Name Pumpe die mir der "blöde" Verkäufer im Baumarkt aufgeschwatzt hat und grade billig war sie auch nicht 
ich habe das Gefühl filtert nicht genug und der "Schwamm" der da drin ist,ist ständig verschmutzt und muß sauber genacht werden...
nochmal zu den Unterwasserpflanzen...ich habe hier gelesen man schmeißt sie einfach in`s Wasser....stimmt das????


----------



## muh.gp (13. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,

ich meinte nicht nur Pumpe, sondern vor allem Filter. Der macht dein Wasser sauber. Wie lange hast du die UVC-Lampe schon drin? Nach einem Jahr müssen die gewechselt werden...

Du kannst die Pflanzen schon einfach rein schmeißen. Ich befestige ein paar Stängel immer mit einem Gummi an einem Steinchen und versenke dann gezielt im Teich.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Kaylaya (13. Apr. 2014)

das Wasser wird doch gefiltert???
oder??...hmmm....naja sie wird durch diesen Schwamm darin gepumpt und kommt oben durch ein Wasserspiel wieder raus...
ich denke das reicht nicht..die Pumpe habe ich seit ca. 2 Jahren,so alt ist dann auch die  Lampe...

welche Pumpe wäre denn für meinen Teich geeignet??..oder reicht auch nur so ein UVC Teichklärer??

Gruß...Marion


----------



## jolantha (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Marion,
da Du ja Fische drin hast, muß Dein Filter für mindestens die doppelte Wassermenge berechnet werden . 
Das heißt, eine Filteranlage für 5000 Liter. 
http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/Liste/34593609/teichfilter-5000-liter.html
Schau da mal nach. 
Vielleicht solltest Du auch einfach Deine Fische verschenken, und nur " Naturtierchen " einziehen lassen.
Ich finde Deinen Teich richtig schnuckelig, und ohne Fische ersparst Du Dir jede Menge Arbeit .


----------



## xela (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Marion,

dein Teich gefällt mir sehr gut 
Wir haben auch mit einem zu kleinem Filter angefangen, weil man uns beim Händler versichert, hat dass ein kleiner Filter für 5000 l ( wir haben ca. 3500 L und 5 Goldfische) ausreichend wäre. Wars eben nicht .... Wasser wurde nicht klar. Ma sah kaum eine Veränderung. Dazu kam die fast tägliche Reinigung . Vor 4 Wochen haben wir uns dann den Oase Biosmart 14000 gekauft. Ich kann nur sagen ... KLASSE! Unser Wasser war nach 5 Tagen glasklar und die Reinigung ist ein Kinderspiel. 
Wenn du deine Fische behalten willst und keinen Naturteich möchtest (was ich hoffe  denn es gibt nichts schöneres als die Rasselbande im Wasser zu beobachten) dann musst du wohl über kurz oder lang über einen anderen Filter nachdenken. 

Liebe Grüsse 
Alex


----------



## Moonlight (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Marion,

hübscher Teich ... so schön natürlich. Gefällt mir ... 

Deine Pumpe mag an Leistung (wenn sie 2000l/h fördert)  ausreichend sein, aber der Schwamm darin ist nicht ausreichend für einen Teich mit Fischen.
Dafür benötigst Du einen richtigen separaten Filter. Am Besten einen mit Vorfilterung (Siebeinsatz o.ä.).
Eine UVC hat nur ca. 1000 Betriebsstunden eine Wirkung. Danach leuchtet sie zwar noch, aber das ist auch alles.
Also benötigst Du auch da noch eine Neue.

Als 1. Maßnahme würde ich Dir empfehlen, nimm den Schwamm raus und laß ihn draußen. Und dann kramste mal in Deinen Damenstrumpfhosen ob Du da nicht eine Olle entbehren kannst.
Diese Bindest Du an der Pumpe so fest, dass das Wasser durch die Strumpfhose muß, bevor es sich im Teich verteilt. Quasi hast Du dann eine schwimmende Strumpfhose im Teich   
Und wenn sich genug Dreck gesammelt hat, einfach außerhalb vom Teich umdrehen und ausspülen.

Wir hier nennen so etwas einen Vliesfilter für den schmalen Geldbeutel.
Geht natürlich nicht auf Dauer, aber so auf die Schnelle und für einen überschaubaren Zeitraum ist das schon ne optimale Lösung.

Mandy


----------



## lollo (14. Apr. 2014)

Moonlight schrieb:


> Eine UVC hat nur ca. 1000 Betriebsstunden eine Wirkung.



Hallo Mandy,

da ist dir eine Null abhanden gekommen,  ein bisschen länger zeigt die UVC doch schon eine Wirkung. Hersteller geben eine Wirkung der Strahlung mit 8000 bis 10000 Std. an. Dieses erreicht man gerade so eben wenn man sie 24 Std. an 365 Tagen an hat. (wer hat das aber)  Ich betreibe eine UVC schon 5 Jahre, und habe gerade mal 1500 Std. verbraucht, die letzte 2 Jahre war sie gar nicht an.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Apr. 2014)

Upps. Wieso passiert mir in letzter zeit immer so ein Fehler ... grummel.

Danke Lollo, fürs Verbessern 

Mandy


----------



## Kaylaya (14. Apr. 2014)

https://www.otto.de/p/set-teichfilter-pondopress-10-000-379215819/#variationId=207937072

danke für die Antworten...
was meint ihr,würde diese Pumpe für meinen Teich ausreichend sein????

Gruß...Marion


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2014)

Kaylaya schrieb:


> __ Nadelkraut ist ein invasiver Neophyt und sollte auf keinen Fall mehr gepflanzt werden. In einigen Länder der EU und in der Schweiz ist der Verkauf und das Anpflanzen des Nadelkrauts bereits verboten.
> ich weiß nun gar nicht was ich davon halten soll ....


Das bedeutet das es sich in der Natur ausbreiten kann und in bestimmten Bereichen die natürlichen Teichpflanzen einer Region verdrängen kann. In DE ist in fast jedem dritte Teich Nadelkraut drinn. Wenn du es schon mal hast, dann stecke es in den Teich. Solltest nur aufpassen das es nicht in einen Bach oder Teich in der Nachbarschaft weiterverschlept wird.
Weiterhin bin ich nicht so der Klarwasserfreund.....ich finde es schön aber ich brauche es nicht wirklich um meinen Teich zu mögen. Die Koi-Halter stehen auf gute Filtertechnik, weil so ein 70 cm Karpfen jede menge Futter frisst und dann auch kackt. Dazu kauft man sich ja nicht unbedingt einen teuren Farbkarpfen um ihn dann in den Tiefen des grünen Wassers verschwinden zu sehen.
Ich denke das es einfach eine Einstellungssache ist. Persönlich bin ich eher für die Reduzierung des Fischbesatzes und dem Versuch mit Pflanzen oder Bodenfiltern die Wasserqualität zu verbessern. Auch habe ich schon von wirklich klarem Wasser nur mittels Filtergraben gelesen.

Wenn du nach 15 Jahren deinen Teich jetzt in Schwung bringen willst, solltest du möglicherweise zuerst den Schlam vom Teichboden entfernen.


----------



## Kaylaya (14. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Totto...

ich habe erst im letzten Sommer den Teich komplett leer gepumpt und den kompletten Schlamm entfernt und dabei auch den Fischbestand reduziert...aber wie schon gesagt...Goldis vermehren sich wie Kanninchen...

ich denke um dauerhaft etwas zu erreichen muß eine stärke Pumpe her..

Gruß Marion


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Apr. 2014)

Kaylaya schrieb:


> ich denke um dauerhaft etwas zu erreichen muß eine stärke Pumpe her


 Marion du schreibst immer Pumpe?? Du meinst aber wohl Filter oder wie?
Schau hier Im Forum mal nach Boden und Pflanzenfilter


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Marion,
Du schreibst Dein Hauptproblem ist das grüne Wasser,
mit diesem Problem haben die meisten Teichbesitzer zu kämpfen, die Goldfische drin haben und nicht ausreichend filtern.
Es gibt aber auch noch andere Möglichkeiten.
Verschenke Deine Goldfische und setzt z.B. __ Moderlieschen ein. Diese Fische sind sehr genügsam und gründeln z.B. nicht, so wie das Deine
Goldfische machen. Da Du die Goldfische natürlich gut fütterst und Diese ja auch das Fressen wieder ausscheiden müssen die Nährstoffe
ja irgendwie aus dem Teich gelangen.
Wenn Du einen Nährstoffüberschuss hast beginnt jedes mal eine Algenblüte, die für Dein grünes Wasser verantwortlich ist.
Man kann dies natürlich mit teurer Technik bekämpfen, oder aber auch durch die richtige Fischwahl.
Das darf jeder für sich selber entscheiden, ansonsten gefällt mir Dein Teich von der Form her recht gut.

LG Markus


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2014)

Kaylaya schrieb:


> https://www.otto.de/p/set-teichfilter-pondopress-10-000-379215819/#variationId=207937072
> 
> danke für die Antworten...
> was meint ihr,würde diese Pumpe für meinen Teich ausreichend sein????
> ...



Ja, Marion, 
dieser Filter inkl. Pumpe würde meiner Meinung nach reichen


----------



## troll20 (15. Apr. 2014)

"ich habe erst im letzten Sommer den Teich komplett leer gepumpt und den kompletten Schlamm entfernt "

Und bei der Putzaktion bestimmt auch die Folie und alle Steine blitz blank gewinert, oder?

LG Rene


----------



## Kaylaya (15. Apr. 2014)

@ Markus....
nein ich füttere meine Goldfische eher selten und ich würde sie ja gern verschenken,doch wie bitte schön kriege ich sie raus ????
in dem grünen Tümpel sehe ich sie 1. kaum und 2. sind schon wieder so viele kleine Jungfische dabei,die hauen blitzschnell ab..
hat jemand `ne Lösung wie ich sie rauskriege,ohne wieder den kompletten Teich leer zu pumpen???

Gruß Marion


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Marion,

ich würde es mit abkeschern versuchen, notfalls leicht anfüttern und dann abkeschern.
Also wenn Du vorsichtig mit einem Kescher durchfahrst sollte das schon funktionieren, dauert zwar ein bischen, aber selbst so kleine und
wendige Fische wie __ Moderlieschen bekommt man mit dem Kescher schon raus.

LG Markus


----------



## Alfii147 (15. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Marion,

ich würde mich mal anstatt nach einem Druckfilter nach einem günstigeren Durchlauffilter umsehen.
Natürlich kannst du aber auch diesen nehmen.
In deinem Teich solltest du Sie normalerweise leicht mit einem Kescher herausbekommen, fütter sie an & los geht's 

lG


----------



## Kaylaya (15. Apr. 2014)

@Alfii 1
Druckfilter ???  Durchlauffilter ???
ihr erfahrenen Teichler habt immer so eure Fachausdrücke...ich als Laie kann damit nix anfangen
https://www.otto.de/p/set-teichfilter-filtra-pure-7000-plus-379215918/#variationId=207937398
könnte das das richtige für mich sein,
oder kannst du mir da was empfehlen???
mein Teich hat ca. 2500 L...naja und was die Goldfische angeht ist die Frage ob und wieviele ich heraus kriege....die sind echt flott....vor allem wenn sie erstmal merken das man hinter ihnen her ist.....
zur Zeit bin ich grade dabei Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen...weiß erst jetzt wie wichtig die sind

LG Marion


----------

